# MX Red oder MX Speed zum schreiben?



## vfxworld (22. Juli 2016)

Hi, 

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit beidem und kann etwas dazu sagen? Ich wollte mir ne Corsair K70 kaufen, schwanke aber zwischen der mit roten switches und den neuen Speed. 

Ich spiele nicht so viel, mir ist die Arbeit und das Schreiben wichtiger am PC, ich möchte dennoch eine anständige Tastatur. Nun habe ich bereits Reviews zur Rapidfire mit den MX Speed switches gesehen, aber nie selbst auf solch einer getippt. Mechanische Tastaturen sind für mich allgemein Neuland.  Die Reviews sind unterschiedlich, einige Sagen die Speed sind besser zum schreiben, andere wiederrum meinen die MX Red sind immernoch die besten, obwohl viele auch die blauen mögen etc, was das ganze nicht einfacher macht. Ich habe mich aber prinzipiell bereits festgelegt und will nur noch zwischen reds und speeds wählen.

Jemand persönliche Erfahrungsberichte? Auf Reviews von den ganzen Youtubern lege ich, seit ich gemerkt habe das die sich mit dem Zeug kaum beschäftige, nur hauptsache schnell nen Review hinklatschen, keinen großen Wert, schaue die Videos quasi nur noch, um mich vom optischen zu überzeugen, da man dort meist mehr sieht wie auf Bildern. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: MX Red, oder MX Speed zum schreiben, arbeiten und ein bisschen zocken?


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (23. Juli 2016)

Das musst du unbedingt selbst ausprobieren, ich würde die MX Speed empfehlen, aber das ist Ansichtssache und jeder sieht das anders.


----------



## vfxworld (23. Juli 2016)

Ist dort wirklich so ein großer Unterschied? Ich hab meines wissens nach noch nie auf einer mechanischen Tastatur geschrieben und wüsste auch nicht wo ich das ausprobieren könnte. Wenn ich Glück habe, gibts bei MM oder so vielleicht mal MX Blue oder Red, bei Conrad z.B. gabs nix -_-


----------



## D4rkResistance (1. August 2016)

vfxworld schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht so viel, mir ist die Arbeit und das Schreiben wichtiger am PC, ich möchte dennoch eine anständige Tastatur.


Warum dann überhaupt MX Red/Speed? Das sind Switches, die eher für Gaming ausgelegt sind. Als Vielschreiber und Zocker würde ich eher Richtung MX Brown gehen (nutze ich selbst), wenn du aber eigentlich nur schreibst und kaum zockst, wäre vielleicht auch MX Blue was für dich. Vorausgesetzt dich macht das Klackern nicht wahnsinnig. Viele stehen aber gerade beim Schreiben darauf. Ich denke die beste Option für dich wäre die K70 mit MX Brown Switches. Denn genau diese nutze ich und finde sie mega!!


----------



## enux (19. August 2016)

MX Red halte ich für reines Schreiben für zu leichtgängig (hab die selber und hätte lieber die MX Brown nehmen sollen). Die mit Click finde ich persönlich zum Schreiben am besten, ist im Großraumbüro aber den Kollegen gegenüber nicht vertretbar. MX Silent habe ich zum Zocken und finde sie dafür perfekt. Das sind imho leisere MX Red.


----------

